# Rant:  They patched campsite visitor loophole!



## thelonewanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

Samson was my campsite visitor today and I reset right away when he chose Marina (before autosave) like I done in the past, but when I went back in, Samson won't no longer move in anymore.  

I really want Samson and this patch is ruining this game for me.  Butterflies nerf and now you can't even reset their choice thanks to autosave.  

I hope this let people know to be careful as there a lot of hidden things with this new update and Nintendo being very sneaky as you only get all the information from dataminer.


----------



## axo (Apr 24, 2020)

I had the same problem earlier, but I can tell you that the villager will want to move in eventually, you just had to keep asking.

I had Judy in my campsite, and she chose Bill to leave so I reset and I thought I had broken something, it seemed like she wouldn't move in anymore but after 50+ attempts she finally agreed to move in and chose someone different to move out. Just keep asking!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

I had the same issue with one camper (Mott) didn't really want him but I was curious who'd he kick out, but he just wouldn't and maybe? maybe it was cause I sucked at the card games he kept having me play LOL


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Getting campers to move in is seriously, seriously annoying.


----------



## axo (Apr 24, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I had the same issue with one camper (Mott) didn't really want him but I was curious who'd he kick out, but he just wouldn't and maybe? maybe it was cause I sucked at the card games he kept having me play LOL


i'm so bad at the card games... but also I hate the AI. Judy kept picking clubs every single time, about 4 times in a row, until I picked clubs and she switched to diamonds


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> I had the same problem earlier, but I can tell you that the villager will want to move in eventually, you just had to keep asking.
> 
> I had Judy in my campsite, and he chose Bill to leave so I reset and I thought I had broken something, it seemed like she wouldn't move in anymore but after 50+ attempts she finally agreed to move in and chose someone different to move out. Just keep asking!



Thank you.  I would go crazy if I had Judy as a campsite visitor and there was no way for her to move in!  I'm glad you got her!  I fell in love the moment I saw her!  Her window like eyes!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yea the campers are really stubborn this time around, Mira was a pain to move in and it took me like 30 minutes to win her card game!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yea the campers are really stubborn this time around, Mira was a pain to move in and it took me like 30 minutes to win her card game!


It's weird cause when I got Raymond in my campsite I just talked to him twice and he moved in!! I don't know why some are tough to get in, but I did get Raymond before the patch so I dunno


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 24, 2020)

I find the amiibo method to REALLY be a pain. I understand it but MAN, if I borrow someone's amiibo for a day it's basically useless unless I TT.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> It's weird cause when I got Raymond in my campsite I just talked to him twice and he moved in!! I don't know why some are tough to get in, but I did get Raymond before the patch so I dunno


Yea some are more difficult than others, was Raymond your forced campsite move-in?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yea some are more difficult than others, was Raymond your forced campsite move-in?


Raymond was the second camper I had gotten. The first was Francine who wanted to kick out Kiki (And I hadn't known about the force reset method at the time) and Raymond was the only camper I got to move in because he wanted to kick out Genji (An amiibo I had gotten via the campsite) very lucky that Raymond didn't glitch out tbh


----------



## Mello (Apr 24, 2020)

They really patched out save scumming to switch the random villager the camper chooses to move out...?

I was _just_ about to do this today, c'mon..


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ughhh im not happy about some of the changes in this patch, its really annoying!


----------



## axo (Apr 24, 2020)

Mello said:


> They really patched out save scumming to switch the random villager the camper chooses to move out...?
> 
> I was _just_ about to do this today, c'mon..


they didn't! they're just much more stubborn about moving in the time after you reset (in my experience this morning)

source: this morning I had Judy camping, she asked Bill to move out, I reset, and after 50+ times of asking she finally agreed to move in and asked Marina to move, and I let Marina go.


----------



## Mello (Apr 24, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> they didn't! they're just much more stubborn about moving in the time after you reset (in my experience this morning)


thanks for letting me know. the hunt is still on then


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 24, 2020)

Phew glad you can still reset to have them choose the person to kick out.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mira was a pain to move in, it took me like 30 minutes because she kept on denying and playing this stupid card game!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 24, 2020)

I wish it was as easy as it was in New Leaf. Why make it harder for us? We're still gonna do it anyway.


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Apr 26, 2020)

hey you still want Samson im kicking him out I will tell you when he is in boxes because I just kicked out someone so it might take a while but I time travel and he asks quite a lot
 do you have an offer ?( I really want sherb or molly but NMT and bells are fine too )


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 26, 2020)

I literally lost to Marshal so many times in the stupid card game he gave up and moved in. I was basically spamming A at that point lol.
I hate how difficult it is to move in these villagers.


----------



## Riseon (Apr 26, 2020)

A few hours ago I was able to invite a campsite visitor even after losing the card game 3x in a row and I was still able to reset immediately to change the resident they chose to kick out. It may be a little difficult to get them to accept moving in but I haven't noticed anything egregious.


----------



## Raediance (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't even get campers!  I don't TT or anything. And the only camper I've had was the first one.


----------



## Ras (Apr 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I wish it was as easy as it was in New Leaf. Why make it harder for us? We're still gonna do it anyway.



It wasn’t all that easy in New Leaf. Before I was on any kind of forum, I asked Fauna to move in for an hour and she wouldn’t do it. I figured I didn’t understand the campsite and gave up, not realizing she would have eventually agreed.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 26, 2020)

So you won't harvest tarantulas on a mystery island, but you'll save scum. You've got some conflicting morals.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 26, 2020)

Ras said:


> It wasn’t all that easy in New Leaf. Before I was on any kind of forum, I asked Fauna to move in for an hour and she wouldn’t do it. I figured I didn’t understand the campsite and gave up, not realizing she would have eventually agreed.


Weird, I must have always had good luck cause they always wanted to move in after around three convos.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2020)

I just had one of my friends do this earlier and she was successful with it, she kept resetting and asking until the villager booted someone whom she had an amiibo card for. So yeah basically you just have to keep asking until they finally give in I guess


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 26, 2020)

Wait, you can reset to change the villager that will move in place of the camper?? I wish I knew this this morning 

Just to make it clear, after they say I asked Nook and so and so's name was mentioned, if I don't like who it is and press home and close the game, after I boot it again it'll be a different villager?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 26, 2020)

Raediance said:


> I don't even get campers!  I don't TT or anything. And the only camper I've had was the first one.


You’re not alone. I haven’t had a single camper since the first one either


----------



## Ras (Apr 26, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> Wait, you can reset to change the villager that will move in place of the camper?? I wish I knew this this morning
> 
> Just to make it clear, after they say I asked Nook and so and so's name was mentioned, if I don't like who it is and press home and close the game, after I boot it again it'll be a different villager?



Yes, that’s right! I got lucky and Butch changed to Bubbles the second time, but some have had to go an hour before the right villager came up. But, it’s a good thing to know in the future.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, 1 hour... I really don't want any more campsite visitors now, haha!
If it's someone you want it's a dilemma and a time waster...
After my first obligatory camper I had 3 campers so far, the first I invited but he was my 8th villager, so no problem, and the second was Henry, who I didn't invite. So good to know for the next time.
Hopefully I'll either get lucky or have a lot of time...


----------



## Ras (Apr 26, 2020)

It’s crazy that they don’t just let you pick the replaced villager like they do with Amiibos. Why, Nintendo?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Let's keep rant posts in the general rant thread, please!


----------

